# OBS Crius 2 RTA



## Kalashnikov (28/8/17)

Now this is something im excited for. No reviews yet. But a single coil from OBS is always a good thing.

Pre-order link - http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...zer-silver-stainless-steel-25mm-diameter.html

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Tai (28/8/17)

That looks awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dolfie (3/9/17)

An


Kalashnikov said:


> Now this is something im excited for. No reviews yet. But a single coil from OBS is always a good thing.
> 
> Pre-order link - http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...zer-silver-stainless-steel-25mm-diameter.html
> View attachment 105651
> ...


Any news on when this will be available. Was thinking of getting the Ammit 25 but after seeing this I think I will wait.


----------



## Stosta (12/9/17)

I loved my original Crius V3. It was the first RTA I ever bought and brings back good memories of smooth threads and easy building, and based on that I will definitely want to try this...

*STATS

Stainless steel construction
Diameter: 25mm
Airflow circulation design
OBS style filling design
Bottom adjustable airflow
15mm resin wide bore drip tip
*
I love that it is a single-coil tank, I find dual coil builds just mean more hard work than anything else! Interesting that it is a single coil, but that tip and airflow looks pretty serious, and not really suited for MTL, but I do think it looks good!


----------



## NielJoubert (13/9/17)

https://www.efun.top/obs-crius-ii-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer.html $24.99 for Pre Order here


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/9/17)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (21/9/17)

This is great

I love my OBS Crius (first version). Got it with my RX200 from Sir Vape several moons ago and it has been such a reliable trooper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dolfie (24/9/17)

Silver said:


> This is great
> 
> I love my OBS Crius (first version). Got it with my RX200 from Sir Vape several moons ago and it has been such a reliable trooper.


I see mike vapes also did a review on it


----------



## Dolfie (18/10/17)

Dolfie said:


> I see mike vapes also did a review on it


I see Sir Vape have it in stock


----------

